# I thought I would have to live with IBS the rest of my life...until recently



## balloonboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Compared to most of you, I probably have the mildest form of IBS. I fart at least 40 times a day. I experience some but not much constipation or diarrhea. Still, IBS dictates many decisions I make in life. I am a guy in his late 20s, physically healthy in every way except this. I don't have much of a social life. I can barely hold down a stress-free full time job. It is obvious to me that stress doesn't cause gas, gas causes the stress. I've tried all sorts of diets, therapies, herbal medicines, probiotics, etc., and the relief I get is minor, if any.The most effective treatments by far have been:1. Fasting (Have a job interview or a hot date? Better to starve than to bloat.)2. Fecal Transplant (FT)In July 2010, a New York Times article told of a woman on the verge of dying of c-diff. Her husband's poop was inserted into her bowel by a doctor. That was her cure.Shortly after reading that article, I tried FT at home for seven consecutive days. I mixed a close relative’s stool in saline solution. No antibiotics were used. I experienced a significant, progressive reduction of gas on Days 1 through 4. On Days 5, 6, and 7, I had absolutely no gas! I couldn't recall being happier (*play music and awesome montage*). I stopped FT on Day 8, and my daily fart count jumped back to 40+ (*music dies, tears in eyes*).In January 2011, I read about how effective Rifaximin was in treating IBS, especially bloating. I haven't tried.In April 2011, scientists found that there are three distinct types of gut flora among all of us. In some news articles, the scientists mentioned that it's pretty obvious that there is a disease linked to one of these three types, but being careful scientists they wouldn't say which disease yet.I am convinced that it's the "bad bugs" in my stomach that's causing all this bloating. This is what I plan for the future:1. Seek out a doctor who is comfortable with FT2. Have doc prescribe a bunch of antibiotics for the bowel3. Perform FT for three weeks after taking antibioticsWhatever happens, I will update you on my progress.


----------



## cheweg (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi! That is a pretty interesting stuff in your post. The fecal transplant -FT. It works while other's stool is in your bowel but unfortunately it stops working when you stop the transplant. It looks impractical to me but it was a nice try. I am largely healed of IBS and GERD but gas is the major thing that refuses to leave me. I still have gas for 2 to 5 hours almost daily. Like your good self, I tried many things in the past, for example, conventional medicines, herbs and probiotics, but nothing worked permanently. Keep us posted.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

balloonboy,Thanks for your post. I think FT shows a lot of promise. It's clearly a lot more effective than most high-priced probiotics.If you read the experiences of others with digestive disorders, sometimes it takes 5-10 inoculations before there is complete success. Given that you showed some improvement for a week, why not plan a series of 5 weekly FTs? You know it helps you.


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

I am not getting this. Why do you put someone else's poop in you and it fixes bloating??? What am I missing????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't about the poop as much as it is about the bacteria that live in the poop.Everyone has a slightly different set of bacteria (even normal healthy bacteria) and sometimes the balance of bacteria you have doesn't work well with your system. The bacteria and the gut do interact a bit. Depending on how they interact you may get a number of different symptoms.Many people can effect the balance by taking probiotics, but it seems in some cases something a bit more drastic needs to be done and they basically add so much of someone else's bacterial flora it give you a different set in there that hopefully will work out better for you. You would have to be able to get enough new bacteria in that they can get a sustained population going in there.One thought I have about a fecal transplant rather than probiotics is that the only bacteria you can put in a pill are those that can be grown outside the body. I forget the exact percentage, but it is something like only 1/3 of bacteria in the gut have ever been successfully grown on a petri dish or other culturing techniques.


----------



## balloonboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Moises said:


> balloonboy,Thanks for your post. I think FT shows a lot of promise. It's clearly a lot more effective than most high-priced probiotics.If you read the experiences of others with digestive disorders, sometimes it takes 5-10 inoculations before there is complete success. Given that you showed some improvement for a week, why not plan a series of 5 weekly FTs? You know it helps you.


Thank you for this information, Moises. I'm in the middle of a 19-day FT marathon.Here are some of my concerns. 1. My donor and I might not have the same type of flora and his might never be able to take over. This is a wide guess on my part...FT work so well on people with UC and c-diff because their flora is so out of balance (or weak) that any fully-functioning flora - though foreign - easily take over the colon.2. I am doing FT at home, bottom up. I lie in bed for two hours afterward, hoping the bugs can move more freely throughout the colon. I wonder how much does lying in bed helps. Should I be running around and doing somersaults instead?3. I grew up during a time the scientific community believed that the appendix is completely useless, a byproduct of evolution, etc. A recent theory is that it serves as a "seed vault" for the bugs in your colon after an event like food poisoning and subsequent severe diarrhea. It makes sense given the geometry and location of the appendix and the colon so I buy this theory 100%. My concern is, even if I am able to have my donor's flora take over my colon, will it be stable enough to evict the existing "bag bugs" from my appendix?4. Should I be eating regularly (3-4 meals) while I do FT? What kind of foods help the good bugs and hurt the bad bugs?I appreciate comments from anyone who has insight on these things.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I am not trying to be unsympathetic or hurt anyone's feeling, but OMG!!!! Let me say that I am a researcher (psychological researcher) and strongly believe in unconventional methods for exploring treatments. However, I cannot possibly see how this treatment will work. As pointed out above, once the others' bacteria is eliminated from your body the effect will dissipate. Thus, it only makes sense to take oral products which will introduce these other bacteria into your system. No different from psychological medications (Lexapro, Xanax, Zoloft, etc) that help to replace or reduce chemicals in the brain.I know that "desperate times call for desperate measures" but please step back and think about this!!!!!


----------



## Lisa*Lisa (Jul 3, 2011)

Take collodial silver, it's one of the strongest antibiotics known to man. That and pure cold pressed coconut oil and zinc lozenges. Saved my husband's life.Go on amazon or any book seller site and get the book called A New IBS Solution by Mark Pimetel, MD and read it.All of these gut diesases are caused by bacteria. IBS, Chrohns, UC, all of it. The doctors are clueless, most of them anyway.Here is another doctor in Florida that has a clue. I don't believe he's accepting new patients, but you can download his protocol, print it out and show it to your doctor. He gives a cocktail of 3 antibiotics, I think for a year.http://www.shafran.net/crohn/RMATTreatmnet.htm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> All of these gut diesases are caused by bacteria. IBS, Chrohns, UC, all of it.


That statement is not supported by mainstream research.While I appreciate the fact that you found something to help you....and I appreciate your exuberance to share that with others... please keep in mind.. there is no *one* treatment that works for all.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

balloonboy if gas is the problem then do this.Follow this diet here.http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/atkins-low-carb-dieting-faqs/6781-what-foods-can-eaten-induction.htmlOnly eat the foods on that list and absolutely nothing els.Do not eat more than 20 grams of carbohydrates per day not counting fiber towards the 20 gram limmit. But don't eat too much fiber either.Your gas should be reduced by 80% with in 2-3 days.And after a few months when your stomach is more healthy your gas should be reduced by 95-99%You can follow this diet for atleast 2-3 days right to see for yourself.If your soo desprate to have something like a FT done then im sure you would be willing to try this diet for 2-3 days. This diet is less strict than others. But definitely good enough to stop gas.But also know it takes about 4-5 days following the diet 100% strictly for your body to adapt to a fat burning metabolism and such. So after 2-3 days seeing no gas stay strong on the diet and by the 5th day your body should adapt to function decently with out carbs. And it will adapt even more the longer you stay on it.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Balloonboy - well done to you for trying faecal transplantation. Please, please let me know how you are doing. I know that this type of therapy can cure, yes cure, IBS in about 60% of people but this is for IBS-C. Don't worry about any of the negative thoughts here as these people are misinformed - no disrespect meant. A lot is said about probiotics but poop is the best probioitic there is, it is the gold standard, as a poop is mostly bacteria and contains trillions of friendly bacteria which hopefully will implant in your gut. Apparantely they can double in number in hours. Try to retain the enema as long as possible. Lying down is fine but it is a good idea to change position and even raise youir legs so that the stuff gets a good coating. As I said please let us know how you get on. I wish you luck.


----------



## balloonboy (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been meaning to post an update, but I wanted to be sure. Fecal transplant was the cure for me.I have tried fecal transplant time and again. The most frustrating thing is it worked and it didn't: when the donor's stuff is out of my system, I fart 40+ times per day the very next day. It didn't seem to matter how many consecutive days I repeat the procedure. My theory is the bugs need more time to build up their colonies and establish themselves in me. Maybe instead of doing it every day, I need to hold it in for as long as I can? So I held it in for 121 hours. Since then, my daily fart count has averaged around 15.As for the procedure, I mostly followed this recipe: http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=38&m=1612467This was all done at home. Instead of a cup and fork, I used a blender. No antibotics was used.Best of luck.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

balloonboy said:


> I have been meaning to post an update, but I wanted to be sure. Fecal transplant was the cure for me.I have tried fecal transplant time and again. The most frustrating thing is it worked and it didn't: when the donor's stuff is out of my system, I fart 40+ times per day the very next day. It didn't seem to matter how many consecutive days I repeat the procedure. My theory is the bugs need more time to build up their colonies and establish themselves in me. Maybe instead of doing it every day, I need to hold it in for as long as I can? So I held it in for 121 hours. Since then, my daily fart count has averaged around 15.As for the procedure, I mostly followed this recipe: http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=38&m=1612467This was all done at home. Instead of a cup and fork, I used a blender. No antibotics was used.Best of luck.


Balloonboy - great news, well done and thanks for updating us as I had been wondering how you were getting on. I have done a lot of research on FT and I have discovered that in some people it takes quite a long time for the new gut flora to get established. As you know, they often give antibiotics beforehand in order to reduce the pathogens to give the new gut flora a better chance. However, I don't blame you for not wanting to take the antibioitics but at least it is an option going forward. I can tell you that it is a good idea to take Picolax or a similar bowel prep they use before a colonsocopy before doing the first transplant as it will mean that you don't poop for quite a while and will enable you to retain the infusion. It is also a good idea to follow a low residue diet before the first one because again you will not need to poop for longer. Once you start the infusions then you should go on a high fibre diet and eat foods that are naturally high in prebioitics which will encourage the new flora to flourish. Along with that then continue with the transplants until your symptoms are completely gone. There is no doubt in my mind that FT will lead scientists to the cure for IBS and probably UC and Chrons.For myself I have at last managed to find a suitable donor and I am about to get him tested. In the meantime I am infusing via the rectum VSL#3 which is the most potent probioitc supplement available but of course nowhere near as good as the gold standard i.e. human faeces.Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

balloonboy said:


> I have been meaning to post an update, but I wanted to be sure. Fecal transplant was the cure for me.I have tried fecal transplant time and again. The most frustrating thing is it worked and it didn't: when the donor's stuff is out of my system, I fart 40+ times per day the very next day. It didn't seem to matter how many consecutive days I repeat the procedure. My theory is the bugs need more time to build up their colonies and establish themselves in me. Maybe instead of doing it every day, I need to hold it in for as long as I can? So I held it in for 121 hours. Since then, my daily fart count has averaged around 15.As for the procedure, I mostly followed this recipe: http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=38&m=1612467This was all done at home. Instead of a cup and fork, I used a blender. No antibotics was used.Best of luck.


I hope you threw out that blender.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

PD 85, lol. i'll second that!re, FT. I read this report recently, and thought i'd post a link on this thread. I read loads of medical reports and have seldom seen one with such conclusive positivity. this positivity is in regard of cdiff and ibd rather than ibs, but it is possible that benefits could be transferable for some.http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111031114945.htmFecal Microbiota Transplants Effective Treatment for C. Difficile, Inflammatory Bowel Disease, Research FindsScienceDaily (Oct. 31, 2011) - Growing evidence for the effectiveness of fecal microbiota transplants as a treatment for patients with recurrent bouts of Clostridium difficile (C.difficile) associated diarrhea is presented in three studies -- including a long-term follow-up of colonoscopic fecal microbiota transplant (FMT) for recurrent C. difficile Infection that included 77 patients from five different states -- unveiled at the American College of Gastroenterology's (ACG) 76th Annual Scientific meeting in Washington, DC.


----------



## flatulence1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello "Ballonboy"







It has gone one year since your last post. I have the same thing as you had. Are you still doing fine? I am very interested about this method./Johan.


balloonboy said:


> Compared to most of you, I probably have the mildest form of IBS. I fart at least 40 times a day. I experience some but not much constipation or diarrhea. Still, IBS dictates many decisions I make in life. I am a guy in his late 20s, physically healthy in every way except this. I don't have much of a social life. I can barely hold down a stress-free full time job. It is obvious to me that stress doesn't cause gas, gas causes the stress. I've tried all sorts of diets, therapies, herbal medicines, probiotics, etc., and the relief I get is minor, if any.The most effective treatments by far have been:1. Fasting (Have a job interview or a hot date? Better to starve than to bloat.)2. Fecal Transplant (FT)In July 2010, a New York Times article told of a woman on the verge of dying of c-diff. Her husband's poop was inserted into her bowel by a doctor. That was her cure.Shortly after reading that article, I tried FT at home for seven consecutive days. I mixed a close relative's stool in saline solution. No antibiotics were used. I experienced a significant, progressive reduction of gas on Days 1 through 4. On Days 5, 6, and 7, I had absolutely no gas! I couldn't recall being happier (*play music and awesome montage*). I stopped FT on Day 8, and my daily fart count jumped back to 40+ (*music dies, tears in eyes*).In January 2011, I read about how effective Rifaximin was in treating IBS, especially bloating. I haven't tried.In April 2011, scientists found that there are three distinct types of gut flora among all of us. In some news articles, the scientists mentioned that it's pretty obvious that there is a disease linked to one of these three types, but being careful scientists they wouldn't say which disease yet.I am convinced that it's the "bad bugs" in my stomach that's causing all this bloating. This is what I plan for the future:1. Seek out a doctor who is comfortable with FT2. Have doc prescribe a bunch of antibiotics for the bowel3. Perform FT for three weeks after taking antibioticsWhatever happens, I will update you on my progress.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

If anyone is interested there is a clinic here in the UK that have just started doing Faecal Microbiota Transplantation (FMT). Send me a PM and I will give you the details. This treatment costs £4000 for 10 days of transplants and of course you have to come to the UK so please don't contact me if you are not in a position to do either of these.By the way, the medical community have deceided on using F(a)ecal Microbiota Transplantation (FMT) rather than all the other aliases it is often called.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lisa*Lisa said:


> Take collodial silver, it's one of the strongest antibiotics known to man. That and pure cold pressed coconut oil and zinc lozenges. Saved my husband's life.Go on amazon or any book seller site and get the book called A New IBS Solution by Mark Pimetel, MD and read it.All of these gut diesases are caused by bacteria. IBS, Chrohns, UC, all of it. The doctors are clueless, most of them anyway.Here is another doctor in Florida that has a clue. I don't believe he's accepting new patients, but you can download his protocol, print it out and show it to your doctor. He gives a cocktail of 3 antibiotics, I think for a year.http://www.shafran.net/crohn/RMATTreatmnet.htm


AS a person who has two brothers who are doctors, I find your post highly offensive. Doctors (at least in Australia) do 6 years study and then another 6 years if they specialise. Both of my brothers are specialists (associate professors) and would never do anything to a patient that has not had stringent testing. Colloidal silver is a natural therapy that is not without its controversies, including turning people blue through misuse. It is not properly researched and is yet another of those "cure all" remedies. Not all gut diseases are causedby bacteria. Celiacs disease is caused by being unable to tolerate gluten. If you are going to post on a site like this, please do not post generalisations and mistruths.Linda


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda46 said:


> AS a person who has two brothers who are doctors, I find your post highly offensive. Doctors (at least in Australia) do 6 years study and then another 6 years if they specialise. Both of my brothers are specialists (associate professors) and would never do anything to a patient that has not had stringent testing. Colloidal silver is a natural therapy that is not without its controversies, including turning people blue through misuse. It is not properly researched and is yet another of those "cure all" remedies. Not all gut diseases are causedby bacteria. Celiacs disease is caused by being unable to tolerate gluten. If you are going to post on a site like this, please do not post generalisations and mistruths.Linda


Linda, the comments you refer to were made over a year ago, so why hijack this thread by getting involved in trivial tittle tattle. By the way, the cause of celiacs disease is not known. Celiacs disease means that someone cannot tolerate gluten but that isn't its cause; and there is a very strong hypothesis that the reason that people cannot tolerate gluten is because they lack certain comensural gut bacteria.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

idkwia said:


> Linda, the comments you refer to were made over a year ago, so why hijack this thread by getting involved in trivial tittle tattle. By the way, the cause of celiacs disease is not known. Celiacs disease means that someone cannot tolerate gluten but that isn't its cause; and there is a very strong hypothesis that the reason that people cannot tolerate gluten is because they lack certain comensural gut bacteria.


Just looked at the date of the post and you are correct. Anyway, I am never sorry to disprove idiotic therapies like colloidal silver. Celiacs disease is most definitely caused by gluten and as soon as sufferers stop eating it, their symptoms improve. It is genetic. Celiacs was suspected in my case and having medical family, I knew just about everything there was to know about it and had good specialists. There isn't much they don't know about it! Suggestions such as yours aren't helpful!Linda


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

I had concerns about transmissible diseases in Faecal Microbiota Transplantation and it seems as though my fears are right. To the people here who are doing it privately with friends and relatives, it is not safe. If you are going to do it, you need to go to a clinic where they use screened donors. It needs to be done properly. See link:http://fecalmicrobiotatransplantation.com/FMT/what_is_FMT.htmlIt doesn't look like something that you can just do at home. Linda


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had cancer surgery and radiation last winter/spring which left me with much (unknown) cellular damage. Having a second operation in the area to replace the nylon stitches has left me with a hole in my groin which would not heal. Lab work eventually turned up a highly resistant bacteria which was in great part responsible for my problem. I was eventually referred to a wound specialist nurse who has provided cleaning and dressings for the past couple of months. The first treatment that showed any benefit, once the 10 day course of antibiotics was over, was including a silver impregnated tissue at the bottom of the wound and a topping of a silver impregnated sponge, with the sponge continuing to this day. In the past weeks, after the longest period of intransigence,the wound is beginning to close. I do not know if that is "colloidal" silver; but it certainly has been useful for me, and I have yet to turn blue.Mark


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

overitnow said:


> I had cancer surgery and radiation last winter/spring which left me with much (unknown) cellular damage. Having a second operation in the area to replace the nylon stitches has left me with a hole in my groin which would not heal. Lab work eventually turned up a highly resistant bacteria which was in great part responsible for my problem. I was eventually referred to a wound specialist nurse who has provided cleaning and dressings for the past couple of months. The first treatment that showed any benefit, once the 10 day course of antibiotics was over, was including a silver impregnated tissue at the bottom of the wound and a topping of a silver impregnated sponge, with the sponge continuing to this day. In the past weeks, after the longest period of intransigence,the wound is beginning to close. I do not know if that is "colloidal" silver; but it certainly has been useful for me, and I have yet to turn blue.Mark


Hi Mark,The difference in what you are doing is that you are using a small quanity. The main problem with alternative therapies is that they do not have to prove their claims. People with cancer and other difficult to treat illnesses will often latch on to anything in order to get a cure or a benefit. This leads to things like overdosing on vitamins and things such as colloidal silver, right through to not taking advantage of proven medical treatments. Some people even travel to third world countries and get scammed by "faith healers" and other charlatans who charge thousands of dollars and do nothing. By the time these people realise that the treatments are not working and seek treatment in orthodox medical settings it is often too late. You have had proper medical treatment and have combined it with alternative medical treatment. Most people do a bit of both. Most doctors recognise now that diet and exercise is a huge part of our health and I guess that comes under "alternative". We also need to recognise our genetic history. My brothers often say that the best predictor of cancer is to look at the family history. No amount of alternative therapy can fight your genetics. Linda


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda46 said:


> Just looked at the date of the post and you are correct. Anyway, I am never sorry to disprove idiotic therapies like colloidal silver. Celiacs disease is most definitely caused by gluten and as soon as sufferers stop eating it, their symptoms improve. It is genetic. Celiacs was suspected in my case and having medical family, I knew just about everything there was to know about it and had good specialists. There isn't much they don't know about it! Suggestions such as yours aren't helpful!Linda


Linda, Celiacs disease is not CAUSED by gluten it is triggered by gluten, there is a difference. As to why some people are intolerant to gluten is not known. It is believed that it is an immunological response to gliadin which is a protein found in gluten but the exact mechanism is not known. As I said before it could be that the make up of a person's gut microbiota could be the cause of their intolerance.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda46 said:


> I had concerns about transmissible diseases in Faecal Microbiota Transplantation and it seems as though my fears are right. To the people here who are doing it privately with friends and relatives, it is not safe. If you are going to do it, you need to go to a clinic where they use screened donors. It needs to be done properly. See link:http://fecalmicrobiotatransplantation.com/FMT/what_is_FMT.htmlIt doesn't look like something that you can just do at home. Linda


I think that it is certainly advisable to get a donor screened but there is no reason why someone couldn't have that done and do the infusions themselves. I also think that it is very reasonable to assume that if you are living with someone who you know is in perfect health and whose BMs are regular and properly formed as well as having no gut issues that he or she would be a good donor.


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

There is no way to know for sure that someone is not carrying transmissable diseases without proper testing. What you are suggesting is dangerous for the sake of being argumentative. I would not even do this with a family member without testing first. You need to be more careful in a public forum.


----------



## ihopethishelps (Oct 5, 2012)

i hope this helpsstop alcoholreduce fast foodssleep more regular hoursdrink a lot of water1 glass of prune juice at bed time onlyeat until 1/2 full then drink water atleast a cupno black coffeeno pepper or pepperoni try to stay away from anything spicyeat a banana with a glass of 1% or 2% milk in the morningeat atleast 3 hours before going to bedtake one rainbow light advanced enzyme system pill 3 times a dayat one month on diet 90% better at one and a 1/2 months 100% take 1 ultimate flora critical colon 80 billion capsule every morning (optional)


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda46 said:


> There is no way to know for sure that someone is not carrying transmissable diseases without proper testing. What you are suggesting is dangerous for the sake of being argumentative. I would not even do this with a family member without testing first. You need to be more careful in a public forum.


Linda, I am not suggesting anything for the sake of being argumentative. I am sorry if we got off on the wrong foot it's just that it annoys me when threads about a certain subject are taken over by someone who wants to pursue a differecnt subject. Anyway, I would like to apologise to you if I sounded harsh. By the way, I note you are from Oz, out of interest have you considered FMT with Professor Borody?


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

To be honest, I haven't heard of Prof Borody. I am a bit squeamish about the whole concept of FMT. However, IBS is so disabling for some people, I dont blame them for trying it. I would love to hear peoples stories.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda46 said:


> To be honest, I haven't heard of Prof Borody. I am a bit squeamish about the whole concept of FMT. However, IBS is so disabling for some people, I dont blame them for trying it. I would love to hear peoples stories.


Prof Borody is the world pioneer of FMT and he has cured many people. He has published many papers on this therapy. You would have a blood transplant and an organ transplant so why not a faecal transplant. Anyway, here is his website http://www.probiotictherapy.com.au/


----------



## TheFreeman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have tested fecal transplant lately and I've been 100% symptoms free for 3 weeks. It just freaking worked.

Here is a link to the thread I started on the forum. It include the full protocol.

http://www.ibsgroup....-ibs-d-success/

Hope it can help you.

TheFreeman


----------

